# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Stop vihapuhe, rakennetaan yhdessä matkarauhaa

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## 339-DF

Jaa-a, kyllä on suomalainen yhteiskunta muuttunut puolessa vuodessa hurjasti, kun täytyy jo HSL:nkin kampanjoida sen puolesta, että naiset eivät joutuisi joukkoliikennematkalla ahdistelun uhreiksi.

----------


## antti

Missä näitä vihapuheita esiintyy, ainakaan itselläni ei ole sattunut kohdalle, vaikka on monen vuosikymmenen kokemus hesalaisesta liikenteestä.

----------


## Rehtori

> Missä näitä vihapuheita esiintyy, ainakaan itselläni ei ole sattunut kohdalle, vaikka on monen vuosikymmenen kokemus hesalaisesta liikenteestä.


Kymmeniä vuosia Stadissa asuneet eivät puhu Hesasta.

----------


## Compact

> Kymmeniä vuosia Stadissa asuneet eivät puhu Hesasta.


Kyllä yli 60 vuotta täällä asuneet paljasjalkaisetkin puhuvat Hesasta, ja se on aivan korrektia puhetta  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:03 ----------




> Jaa-a, kyllä on suomalainen yhteiskunta muuttunut puolessa vuodessa hurjasti, kun täytyy jo HSL:nkin kampanjoida sen puolesta, että naiset eivät joutuisi joukkoliikennematkalla ahdistelun uhreiksi.


Taitaa liittyä tähän uskontosotaan, joka leviää maailmanpalona Eurooppaan tarkoituksenaan tuhota se.

----------


## MJG

> Kyllä yli 60 vuotta täällä asuneet paljasjalkaisetkin puhuvat Hesasta, ja se on aivan korrektia puhetta


Toki on ihmisryhmiä, jotka eivät elinaikanaan kykene irtautumaan böndejuuristaan. Siitä huolimatta helsinkiläinen, ei koskaan ei kuuna päivänä eikä missään tilanteessa käytä kaupungistaan nimitystä Hesa. Sana Hesa täysin armotta ja selityksittä paljastaa vorsalaiset ja muut.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Jaa-a, kyllä on suomalainen yhteiskunta muuttunut puolessa vuodessa hurjasti, kun täytyy jo HSL:nkin kampanjoida sen puolesta, että naiset eivät joutuisi joukkoliikennematkalla ahdistelun uhreiksi.


Nyt meni mulla kyllä täysin ohi, mistä nappasit puoli vuotta ja naiset. Juttukin puhuu kampanjasta jo vuonna 2012, ja matkarauhan julistus puolestaan mainitsee eräänkin syrjintäperusteen.

Yhtä hyvin mä voisin ihmetellä että jo on suomalainen yhteiskunta kahdessa vuodessa muuttunut, kun pitää HSL:n kampanjoida ruotsinkielisten matkarauhan puolesta.

----------


## citybus

> Nyt meni mulla kyllä täysin ohi, mistä nappasit puoli vuotta ja naiset. Juttukin puhuu kampanjasta jo vuonna 2012, ja matkarauhan julistus puolestaan mainitsee eräänkin syrjintäperusteen.
> 
> Yhtä hyvin mä voisin ihmetellä että jo on suomalainen yhteiskunta kahdessa vuodessa muuttunut, kun pitää HSL:n kampanjoida ruotsinkielisten matkarauhan puolesta.


Tuo jälkimmäinen lause vain kertoisi siitä, kuinka pihalla niin väittämällä olisit yhtyeiskuntatodellisuudesta. Jos on hiemankaan vaivautunut seuraamaan uutisointia, ruotsinkieliset eivät liene olleet se häirityin ja syrjityin ihmisryhmä viime aikoina.

Ymmärrän toki, että kun maailmaa katsoo tietyn väristen lasien läpi, voi totuuden aina kieltää. Ja käännellä keskustelun vaikkapa näihin ruotsinkielisiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Mun käsitääksen matkarauhalla tarkoitetaan sitä että ei tarvitse joutua riehuvan nuorisojengin tai humalaisporukan häirinnän kohteeksi. 

Yleensä kulkuneuvojen sisällä onkin kiitos kampanjoinnin aika rauhallista, mutta asemilla ja pysäkeillä ja varsinaisen pysäkkialueen ulkopuolella ei voi sanoa ihan samaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## TuomasLehto

Onkohan nyt käynyt niin, että tästä aiheesta keskustelevat täällä pelkästään ns. kantasuomalaiset miehet? Vaikka itsekin kuulun tähän ryhmään, uskallan sanoa, että kampanjan tarkoitus aukeaa huomattavasti paremmin jos kysyy niiltä ryhmiltä, joita asia oikeasti akuutimmin koskee. Ihan vaikka useimmat naiset osaavat kertoa, että kyse ei ole mitenkään uudesta asiasta, tai myöskään harvinaisesta, tämän verran olen ainakin itse kyllä heiltä kuullut. Kannustan kysymään muutamalta tutulta, palataan vaikka sitten asiaan tarkemmin.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ihan vaikka useimmat naiset osaavat kertoa, että kyse ei ole mitenkään uudesta asiasta, tai myöskään harvinaisesta, tämän verran olen ainakin itse kyllä heiltä kuullut.


Tätäpä tässä juuri hain. Ihan sama minkävärisillä laseilla maailmaa katselee, naisten häirintä ei ole mitenkään uusi juttu, eikä myöskään sitä vastaan kampanjointi.

----------


## antti

Johan menee pilkunn........ksi, 67 % elinvuosistani eli 46 vuotta olen budjannut stadissa, enkä pidä Hesasta pamlaamista mitenkään böndemäisenä, niinkuin tässä joku väittää. Ja ihan paljasjalkalainen olen, jos jotakuta kiinnostaa. Enkä häpeä sitäkään, että nuorena asusin Turuuss.

----------


## tlajunen

Asia lienee siten, että Stadin slangi (kielimuotona) sisältää sanan Stadi merkityksessä Helsinki, kun taas muut kielet ja murteet eivät sisällä. Yleiskielessä Helsinki usein lyhentyy muotoon Hesa.

Näin ollen, jos puhuu Stadin slangia, kannattanee puhua Stadista, koska siihen kieleen se kuuluu. Mutta ei muiden kielimuotojen tai murteiden käyttäjää voi vaatia käyttämään Stadin slangiin kuuluvia sanoja, jos he eivät slangia ole koskaan juurikaan puhuneet. Suurin osa syntyperäisistä helsinkiläisistä ei puhu Stadin slangia. Itsekin tunnen henkilöitä, jotka ovat Helsingissä syntyneet ja aina asuneet, jotka käyttävät yleiskielessä sujuvasti Hesaa.

Taitaakin olla niin, että nuo "Stadi on Stadi"-huutelijat ovat itse epävarmoja identiteetistään. Todellinen helskinkiläisyys, mitä se sitten ikinä onkaan, tuskin on uhattuna jonkin yksittäisen sanan vuoksi.

----------


## kivisuo

> Taitaakin olla niin, että nuo "Stadi on Stadi"-huutelijat ovat itse epävarmoja identiteetistään. Todellinen helskinkiläisyys, mitä se sitten ikinä onkaan, tuskin on uhattuna jonkin yksittäisen sanan vuoksi.


En mä mitään juntteja vihaa, mä oon kato vaan stamukriittinen. Snaijaatsä?

----------


## MJG

> Johan menee pilkunn........ksi, 67 % elinvuosistani eli 46 vuotta olen budjannut stadissa, enkä pidä Hesasta pamlaamista mitenkään böndemäisenä, niinkuin tässä joku väittää. Ja ihan paljasjalkalainen olen, jos jotakuta kiinnostaa. Enkä häpeä sitäkään, että nuorena asusin Turuuss.


Nämä nyt vain ovat  niitä asioita, joissa mikään selitys ei nosta kuiville. Bönde on bönde, vaikka oivariinissa paistaisi.

----------


## 339-DF

Saksalaisessa yhteiskunnassa muutos on ollut vielä Suomeakin rajumpi. Siellä yritetään nyt taata "matkarauha" varaamalla junavaunuja vain naisten ja lasten käyttöön: http://www.sueddeutsche.de/reise/mit...bahn-1.2921856

Muistelen, että matkaillessani 90-luvun loppupuolella Persianlahdella oli eräissä ravintoloissa käytössä samanlaiset osastot. Joukkoliikenteessä en vielä ole vastaavaa nähnyt.

----------


## kuukanko

> Joukkoliikenteessä en vielä ole vastaavaa nähnyt.


Mm. Aasian metroissa naisille varatut vaunut ovat aika laajalti levinnyt käytäntö. Wikipedia osaa kertoa enemmän.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mm. Aasian metroissa naisille varatut vaunut ovat aika laajalti levinnyt käytäntö. Wikipedia osaa kertoa enemmän.


Katos vaan, noitahan tuntuu olevan useissa kehitysmaissa (+ Japani). Saksa on sitten ensimmäinen länsimaa, jossa noita tarvitaan.

----------


## moxu

Matkustajien jaottelua eri osastoihin jonkun muun kuin maksetun lipun hinnan perusteella, ei saisi olla tarpeen tapahtua missään. Jos tällaista epätasa-arvoistavaa ajattelua esiintyy, on sitä syytäkin sorkkia.

----------

